# [ODMP] Covina Police Department, California ~ July 3, 2006



## Guest (Jul 4, 2006)

A Sergeant with the Covina Police Department was killed in the line of duty on July 3, 2006

*http://www.odmp.org/officer.php?oid=18368*


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

The Officer Down Memorial Page Remembers . . .






















Sergeant Scott Hanson 
*Covina Police Department
California*
End of Watch: Monday, July 3, 2006

Biographical Info
*Age:* 45
*Tour of Duty:* 22 years
*Badge Number:* Not available

Incident Details
*Cause of Death:* Automobile accident
*Date of Incident:* Thursday, August 14, 2003
*Weapon Used*: Not available
*Suspect Info:* Not available

Sergeant Hanson succumbed to injuries sustained three years earlier in an automobile accident while on duty. His patrol car was struck by another vehicle at the intersection of Citrus Avenue and Badillo Street.

The accident caused Sergeant Hanson to suffer severe brain injuries. He remained in a semi-conscious state from the time of the accident until his death.

Sergeant Hanson had served with the Covina Police Department for 22 years and had previously served as a dispatcher for the Fullerton Police Department. He is survived by his wife, son, and daughter.

Agency Contact Information
Covina Police Department
444 North Citrus Avenue
Covina, CA 91723

Phone: (626) 331-3391

* _Please contact the agency for funeral information_

*»* View this officer's Reflections*»* Leave a Reflection*»* List all officers from this agency*»* Update this memorial*»* Printer friendly view


----------

